# palpitations and insomnia - anxiety or something else?



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

I’m 35 and for the last year almost now I’ve had issues with middle of the night insomnia, as it’s called. So that is, I’m fine drifting off to sleep but then would wake up at random times in the early morning, anywhere between 1:30am to 3/4am with a standard bed time of around 11:30 – 12:30 (occasionally later than this). And when I wake up, I am wide awake and just cannot go back to sleep. However sometimes I can go back to sleep and do and so I do manage to still get around 5-6-7 hours of sleep in total despite the interruption. Other days though I can get at least 6.5 – 8. So maybe I don’t have true chronic, severe insomnia but it’s still disturbing enough to bother me because also I should mention that I never feel tired despite some days where I've only had like 3 hours sleep. 
So it’s been erratic. Infact I thought that this issue was over as for the last few months I’ve been sleeping a lot better and had far less moments where I’ve woken up. 

Recently though, I have started to get some palpitations. I got a few bouts in July, August and last month but were very fleeting and didn’t really notice it a great deal as it was more of a fluttery feeling and the occasional loud beating heart at night time. However, the last 4 days I’ve been getting them more. Again this is intermittent but it’s sometimes accompanied by this very strange, jumpy, edgy, nervy feeling. It’s hard to describe. Sometimes I get it as I’m moving from one position, going up the stairs, it feels like a surge of nervous energy running through me. I guess you could call it a mini panic attack but I can feel this faint pulse/beating sometimes in my chest, other times elsewhere in the body but this never hurts or anything, it’s merely the sensation. I had something similar but possibly more severe when I was 17 years old after a close relative had died. I remember palpitations were at its worst here but eventually they calmed down. I had all the tests then at 17 – echo, ECG and heart monitor tape – all came back normal. So that was 17/18 years ago now. 

I’ve had episodes of them since then but this is the most sustained period right now. I guess I’ve had a few things happen in the last month or so like a close friend getting married which I guess stressed me out because I’m stressed about my own singleness, having to cut ties for good with a long term friend and I suppose just worrying about this makes things even worse. 

I don’t have any other real accompanying symptoms such as chest pain, shortness of breath, dizziness, headache etc. apart from of course this insomnia which has been on and off as I mentioned. Pulse rate is normal and regular – 72 at resting, 66 perhaps during night time before bed and in the morning and this is also during one of these moments where I feel I’m having slight palpitations…which doesn’t make sense as I thought palpitations are due to a racing heart but my PULSE RATE IS NORMAL…
I’m guessing that’s a good thing right? Also I have no issues when I exercise, like I’ve done a few jogs and sprints and I’m fine although yesterday when I played tennis I did feel the palpitations getting more pronounced but again no other symptoms. 

Has anyone had something similar?


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I haven't but have heard others talk about palpitations. They went to their doctor for a check-up with all the necessary tests and they came back normal. You could do this for a check-up just to make sure your OK. And also talk about your anxiety-- the Dr can prescribe something at night to help you sleep or stay asleep. Why suffer with insomnia?


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

What happened in your life a year ago?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> I’m 35 and for the last year almost now I’ve had issues with middle of the night insomnia, as it’s called. So that is, I’m fine drifting off to sleep but then would wake up at random times in the early morning, anywhere between 1:30am to 3/4am with a standard bed time of around 11:30 – 12:30 (occasionally later than this). And when I wake up, I am wide awake and just cannot go back to sleep. However sometimes I can go back to sleep and do and so I do manage to still get around 5-6-7 hours of sleep in total despite the interruption. Other days though I can get at least 6.5 – 8. So maybe I don’t have true chronic, severe insomnia but it’s still disturbing enough to bother me because also I should mention that I never feel tired despite some days where I've only had like 3 hours sleep.
> So it’s been erratic. Infact I thought that this issue was over as for the last few months I’ve been sleeping a lot better and had far less moments where I’ve woken up.
> 
> Recently though, I have started to get some palpitations. I got a few bouts in July, August and last month but were very fleeting and didn’t really notice it a great deal as it was more of a fluttery feeling and the occasional loud beating heart at night time. However, the last 4 days I’ve been getting them more. Again this is intermittent but it’s sometimes accompanied by this very strange, jumpy, edgy, nervy feeling. It’s hard to describe. Sometimes I get it as I’m moving from one position, going up the stairs, it feels like a surge of nervous energy running through me. I guess you could call it a mini panic attack but I can feel this faint pulse/beating sometimes in my chest, other times elsewhere in the body but this never hurts or anything, it’s merely the sensation. I had something similar but possibly more severe when I was 17 years old after a close relative had died. I remember palpitations were at its worst here but eventually they calmed down. I had all the tests then at 17 – echo, ECG and heart monitor tape – all came back normal. So that was 17/18 years ago now.
> ...


Do you snore? Could be sleep apnea. Talk to your doctor.

Besides that since your name on here is worriedwithfear I suspect you suffer from general anxiety have you thought about talking to someone about that?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

I was just diagnosed (again after 5 years) with Atrial Fibrillation and the symptoms are congruent with what you describe. I'd get an appt. with a cardiologist IIWY. I also have chronic sleep apnea and that can present the same as your sleep issues. A sleep test wouldn't be a bad idea for you either. Both of these things can kill you now or just cause a stroke down the road so best to at least get checked out.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Get a Fitbit or even better the latest Apple watch. I know, 399$. These have pretty good sleep monitoring and the Apple especially awesome heart rate monitor.

Talk to your doctor of course, for sleep it depends if your insurance will pay for a sleep study. For the heart, they may give you the radio shack heart monitor logger for a few days. Depends if you have any other symptoms... Start with your doctor.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sound very much like symptoms of anxiety. From what you describe you are someone who worries a lot and gets stressed a lot. Try and do some good exercise every day and have times of relaxation as well.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you drink a lot of caffeinated beverages?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I occasionally get exactly what you describe. Insomnia heart palpitations etc. When it first started I went to the doc and they sent me to a cardiologist. He put me on a heart monitor for 2 weeks. Results were my heart is like a finely tuned machine. The conclusion was stress related to my wife having a tough pregnancy (she almost lost our daughter at 16 weeks) and that we were in the middle of building our house. It happened again a few years later this time I was given a stress test. I had to run on the treadmill for ever to get my heart rate up high enough and stay there for them to hook everything up, but after reading the results the cardio literally told me my heart was perfect and to get the **** out of his office (in best way possible). 

What I have realized is that it is related to my diet and exercise. When I get stressed out my diet gets bad, not eating bad foods but not eating, skipping breakfast and lunch many days and I don't exercise as much. As long as I keep my life healthy with diet and exercise I don't get the palpitations and insomnia. 

I would look into sleep apnea, monitor your diet, get daily vigorous exercise, make sure your taking some high quality daily vitamins, and look into ways to manage stress. Try meditation and other non drug ways to deal with stress. Removing stress from our lives is not practical in todays age, but there are lots of ways to manage it without drugs. 

Having weird stuff going on with your heart can be very stressful by itself so getting yourself comfortable that it is not a problem with heart function will be a good thing. Then focus on being healthy, active and aware of your stress.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

back when i was in my 20's many years ago i had similar symptoms to yours. anxiety attacks with palpitations and batteries of tests revealing
perfect health. in my case, there were no life events precipitating the problem except a bad marijuana experience.

in those old days, 'anxiety' was considered in psychiatric circles as symptomatic of something else, not a condition unto itself.
that however changed and 'anxiety disorder' is considered among a number 'mood' or 'affective' disorder;, a problem that manifests as you describe with no other symptoms.
i am personally convinced through research, that 'anxiety disorder' can be triggered by life circumstances, but it's underlying cause is more physical and very possibly genetic.
my dad has also suffered from this on and off in his life.

The bad news? if you actually are suffering from anxiety disorder, it can get a lot worse and spiral out of control.

the good news? 

if you actually are suffering from mood disorder there are numerous medications out there that can get you squared away. 
and you may have to only take them temporarily until you get your body chemistry stabilized. then it may be years until you need them again since
anxiety disorder is probably cyclical.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

About a year ago during a very stressful time I started having heart palpitations at night. Would notice my heart skip beats. Sure didn't help my stress level.

From both reading and talking to my doctor what I learned was (in general, I'm NOT a doctor, this is not medical advice).



If you feel dizzy during exercise, or the problems increase during exercise, this needs to be looked at.

If it is when you are physically resting and mentally stressed, it is much less likely to be any sort of heart problem. 

Heart irregularities can signify a problem but its extremely unlikely your heart is going to just "stop" as a result of these. 


FWIW, when I managed to believe that my symptoms were not serous, they went away. 

again, I'm NOT a doctor.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

I would consider getting you’re hormones checked. Could be adrenal fatigue or low testosterone or progesterone.

My wife has anxiety and gets palpitations with nothing showing up on tests. And while she can fall asleep she can’t stay that way for long and her brain turns on at 2 am. When she was prescribed progesterone she slept like a baby but felt like she was prego so she quit. Then sleek sucked again.

I got similar symptoms at one point but now that I’m on HRT, I sleep fine and don’t get the heart flutter much anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Time to see your primary and cardiologist to discuss.

At best, and it's a good investment of time, all will be well and there will be a good set of baselines of cardiac and pulmonary performance that you'll use for comparison as you age

And this is a great thing to do. At 35 you're not old, but all drs will want things to compare with as you get these tests during aging process. And you will. The baseline is invaluable. 

Get checked out, as all above recommend. Great advice.

At worst perhaps something will be found, in a early stage. 
Surely might be diet, stress, exercise habits.

I had an irregular heartbeat twice, once it went away by itself, once dr gave me a shot, and I was on a low dose of metoprolol for 3 months. Both times were hospitalized quickly as the ER rapid ekg showed things were off.

Talk about walking into an ER and jumping right to the front! I was in a hospital room with a dr almost in seconds.

But, all worked out. 

Just get checked if you "feel funny" for more than a couple minutes or even less. Only you know best if things are off.

Just my 2 cents.

Good luck! 

But that was years ago.


----------

